# White Labs Yeast Supplier - Melbourne



## Maple (21/9/07)

do any of the Melbourne AHB guys out there know where to get white labs yeast locally? the LHBS i frequent sells the wyeast, but looking to try some of the white labs strains. Not sure about ordering interstate via post (temp swings and all) so thought i'd see what y'all are doin?

Maple.


----------



## Quintrex (21/9/07)

Maple said:


> do any of the Melbourne AHB guys out there know where to get white labs yeast locally? the LHBS i frequent sells the wyeast, but looking to try some of the white labs strains. Not sure about ordering interstate via post (temp swings and all) so thought i'd see what y'all are doin?
> 
> Maple.



I don't know anywhere in melbourne that sells white labs yeast.
What strains are you after, theres usually a good equivalent/ alternative available at least? otherwise, get it posted, some suppliers send it with a cold pack, this coupled with overnight postage usually means that the yeast is in pretty good nick.

Cheers
Q


----------



## Maple (21/9/07)

Cheers Q, I'll look into the out of state guys with the cold shipping, just though someone might know of a Melb supplier. I'm specifically looking for the WLP080 Cream ale with interests in a few of the other ale yeast like the East coast WLP008.


----------



## Gerard_M (21/9/07)

We have a white Labs delivery arriving early this week that will include the Cry Havoc & Cream Ale.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Maple (22/9/07)

Woo hoo.... i'll be in touch, thanks Gerard


----------



## lucas (22/9/07)

i think the brewers den out at boronia stocks some whitelabs stuff


----------



## Gerard_M (24/9/07)

Maple said:


> Woo hoo.... i'll be in touch, thanks Gerard



Maple,
The yeast arrived this afternoon, & I have sent your vials with a cold Pack in an overnight bag.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## boybrewer (24/9/07)

Maple said:


> Cheers Q, I'll look into the out of state guys with the cold shipping, just though someone might know of a Melb supplier. I'm specifically looking for the WLP080 Cream ale with interests in a few of the other ale yeast like the East coast WLP008.




If you live in the outer east Brewers Choice in Woori Yallock carry White Labs his E-Mail address is [email protected] or you can ph 59646222


----------

